# Attachments in CGI Form Mailer



## buck8 (Jun 13, 2007)

I want to have an ability for attachments to be submitted on my cgi form mailer. clients to submit files (smallish) to get redirected to my email. I'm hosted by Godaddy and have a gdcgi mailer currently.

thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

So what exactly is your question? Is there a part of the help documents at godaddy that you don't understand?


----------



## buck8 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Rodney,

I have no problem with the form mailer - Name, Email, Comments, etc..., I just want to add a file upload option to the form - a user can upload a file that will be redirected, like the text fields in the form to an email. The email will have that uploaded file as an attachment. Any guidance...?

buck


----------

